# GSD bone cancer survivor



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

http://allday.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/10/18/416410.aspx 

Anyone see this?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

no, but i have now--thanks for posting it, ted!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG, I just realized I am turning into a vet...the article spoke about her fear that the dog had congenital heart failure. My brain immediately said "wait, don't they mean congestive heart failure?" Interesting article though. Glad to see the dog made it through. Osteosarcomas have grave prognoses.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My Zorba had bone cancer diagnosed & leg amputation at 10yrs old, subsequent chemo, lived until he was over 14 yrs old! I credit his oncologist, Dr. Alice Villalobos with saving him. She also treated my previous GSD for cancer 12 years prior to treating Zorba. Dr. "V" is my hero.


----------

